# My Dad Used To Say......



## 63Vette (Feb 9, 2013)

My dad used to always say: 


*
"If it's got tits or tires its going to cost you money and cause you pain."
*

What did your pops always say?


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Lendo (Feb 9, 2013)

My dad's been gone for 20+ years now (RIP), and we always laugh at things he did and said...He used to paraphrase Ben Franklin's *“Believe only half of what you see and nothing that you hear.” *

Trust me, my father didn't know it was Ben Franklin who said that..I only found out recently. We paraphrase it even more and laugh at my father, saying "believe half of what you read, 1/4 of what you see, 1/8 of what you smell...etc, etc, etc..."


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 9, 2013)

"Nothing good happens after 10 at night"


----------



## Lendo (Feb 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> "Nothing good happens after 10 at night"




I would say this holds true 80-90% of the time!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 9, 2013)

Lendo said:


> I would say this holds true 80-90% of the time!!!



Only wise thing my Pops ever said to me!!


----------



## JOMO (Feb 9, 2013)

"If life was easy we would be born laughing and not crying"


----------



## trim (Feb 9, 2013)

haha mine would always tell me "you cant make a whore a house wife"  needless to say he did not aprove of some of the girls i dated back in the day


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 9, 2013)

"The ends don't justify the means" I can't tell you how may times I heard this. Once I make my mind up to do something, I won't allow anything to stop me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

Use your head for something besides a hat rack.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 9, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> "Nothing good happens after 10 at night"



Its after midnight that the hunnies flock the clubs though...
BB. Where you at?   Guess hes still plowing snow


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2013)

"whats wrong with you?"

that's about it...


----------



## SAD (Feb 9, 2013)

"If your brains were hair, it wouldn't make a wig for a grape."


----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2013)

"your only half a man when you lick her pussy, your a full man when you lick her asshole"


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 9, 2013)

"Don't be a pussy." Heard that a lot growing up from the old man. My grandpa gave me the best advice anyone's ever given me. Although I've never taken it, here goes it...

"Tadpole, (he called me tadpole my whole life the hillbilly fucker god rest his soul) You need to marry a tall fat and ugly broad. She'll never leave you because no one else would want her. She'll cook you dinner every night because fat broads like to eat. And if anyone ever messes with you she'll whoop thier ass." I told him I couldn't do it because I couldn't go to bed with an ugly chick every night. He said "That's why paper bags and markers were made. Draw a pretty face on the paper bag and put it over her head." He was a wise wise man.


----------



## Lendo (Feb 9, 2013)

Yaya said:


> "your only half a man when you lick her pussy, your a full man when you lick her asshole"



I gotta remember that if I ever have a son.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 9, 2013)

"if brains were bebe's, you wouldn't have enough to roll around in a box car"

"if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose"

"if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your way out of a wet paper bag"

"when god was handing out brains, you thought he said trains and didn't want to go nowhere"

"you're about as useless as tits on a boar hog"


----------



## getgains (Feb 9, 2013)

umm the one that really sticks out in my head is"you were not worth the dose of clap i got making you peckerhead"


----------



## Jada (Feb 9, 2013)

Yaya said:


> "your only half a man when you lick her pussy, your a full man when you lick her asshole"



Lmfao) )


----------



## Yaya (Feb 9, 2013)

Real life comments from the old man


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> "whats wrong with you?"
> 
> that's about it...



Yeah I always got that.

What the hell is wrong with you boy?


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 10, 2013)

"No one is going to give you money just because your name is 63Vette, you better learn to do something (other than lose my tools and piss off your mother)."


Damn .... some of us had some brutal SOBs for dads didn't we? Maybe that's why we aren't the little pansy ass fuckers that keep showing up pretending to be men in this age of anything goes.

Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

Boy your cruisin for a bruisin

Your gonna get stickies in your britches if you don't knock it off (told him after that surgery I finally got them stitches in my britches)

You got shit for brain you know that

That what you get for thinking now go think in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up the fastest

Or the fucker would say

If you think in one hand and shit in the other which one would fill up the fastest? He would make me give an answer and it always had to be the shit would fill up the fastest or I would have to keep answering.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 10, 2013)

"just rub some dirt on it you pussy"


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> "just rub some dirt on it you pussy"



Now we rub pussy on it.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 10, 2013)

*You showed me you've got balls....
You showed me you've got brains.....

Now just put the two together.*

He told me this when I was about 8 years old after teaching me to ride my first motorcycle.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn brother, sounds like the old man was a bit of a hard ass.



Times Roman said:


> "if brains were bebe's, you wouldn't have enough to roll around in a box car"
> 
> "if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your nose"
> 
> ...


----------



## grind4it (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad had tons of expressions (God rest his soul). Most of them related to making money or saving money (same fucking thing). A couple that jump out are;

If it were easy, everybody would do it (or be rich)

Want in one hand and shit in the other, then tell me which one gets full faster.

Growing up I watched my dad lash out (including violent episodes) at other people. He was an old school bad ass, drank and smoked until the last few hours of his life. I never stepped out of line with him because I knew what he was capable of. Even in the end when his body was riddled with cancer and I out weight him by 100lbs; deep down I was still a little frighted of him....hell he could still pull a trigger.

After reading some of you guys posts I am realizing that he never put me down. 

For those of you who's fathers constantly put you down I feel for you. As much as I don't like to admit it, my life (consciencly and subconsciously) has been about living up to my fathers standards and looking for his approval and acceptance..... Can't help but think I'm not the only one.


----------



## 69nites (Feb 10, 2013)

::beats my ass::
"Want me to give you something to cry about?"

That and "go play"


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 10, 2013)

"If your not 10 minutes early, your late"

"If you have to eat crow better eat it while its young"

"You can sheer a sheep all its life, but youll only skin her once"


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad always used to say do as I say not as I do. You've made your bed now lye in it. If I wouldn't have knocked your mother up I wouldn't be married. I brought you into this world I can take you out of it. Stupid ass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> My dad always used to say do as I say not as I do. You've made your bed now lye in it. If I wouldn't have knocked your mother up I wouldn't be married. I brought you into this world I can take you out of it. Stupid ass



Oh yeah that reminds me... 


When I was born my mother said "what a treasure" while holding me. My father replies "yeah lets bury it."


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2013)

"did u get laid son?" Sure did pops.."thats my boy!"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2013)

63Vette said:


> "No one is going to give you money just because your name is 63Vette, you better learn to do something (other than lose my tools and piss off your mother)."
> 
> 
> *Damn .... some of us had some brutal SOBs for dads didn't we? Maybe that's why we aren't the little pansy ass fuckers that keep showing up pretending to be men in this age of anything goes.*
> ...



Or maybe its why none of us are happy with ourselves and have resorted to drugs as a means to reach our goals... Even though our goals are unattainable because we don't even realize that the goal we need is to accept that we weren't good enough and move on.


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Or maybe its why none of us are happy with ourselves and have resorted to drugs as a means to reach our goals... Even though our goals are unattainable because we don't even realize that the goal we need is to accept that we weren't good enough and move on.



In all seriousness you nailed it perfectly. Until we can except that we won't ever be good enough we won't ever move on. Really just need to realize that you are a good person and be done


----------



## Azog (Feb 10, 2013)

Grind, you are not the only one. I do not think I will ever live up to my father. Immigrant who made it big with nothing but hard work. The old bastard was illiterate until he had his first kid. Learned to read along side her. He is 83 and still puts in more work than any person I know.

One thing that comes to mind that he likes saying is some old Greek proverb his dad said, "I raised you to shave, now buy your own razors."

He also likes to tell me this when I forget things, "if your balls weren't attached you'd forget them too."

I can not tell you how many times I have heard him tell employees or myself that he was going to grab a knife and "cut your damn balls off." I have been told he used to show my older sisters guy friends his traditional Cretan knife, informing them that this would be the knife to spill their guts if they fucked with his daughter lol.

He is a tough old guy, but the biggest softy I have ever known at the same time. They don't make them like him anymore, he was legitimately stronger then me until he was 80 haha. I can't decide if that makes him badass or me a huge pussy. Reading these posts, and writing my own makes me realize how much I'll miss the old dude...


----------



## Azog (Feb 10, 2013)

He also threatened to beat me to death with his huge crystal ashtray one day. Can't forget that one haha.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 10, 2013)

"Are you stupid?.. or are you just retarded?"   ~Dad   (Yes I had to answer the question)

"You're my only son, but if you do that again I'm gonna put your head through a window"   ~Dad

"IDK who you think you are, but you're getting too big for your britches"   ~Mom

"I brought you into this world, I can take you out" ~Mom


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 10, 2013)

Boy dont you know which side of your bread has the butter ?


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad didn't tell me a catchy quote saying.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 10, 2013)

sometimes dad would say..

"you little shit, you look like a fucking girl, take some steroids or else.....!!!! "


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 10, 2013)

Great thread Vette.  Would be cool to meet some of you fellas Popps, sounds like some of you were raised by some wiley old farts.

I use to be a little critical of my old man and decisions he made when I was younger.  Now that Im a father and walking in his shoes,  I certainly cut him alot more slack.  All in all he did the best he could with the hand he was delt.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 10, 2013)

Great thread.  Lost my dad at 11, but he taught me well.
"A man who has an hour to waiste, will waiste an hour of a man who doesn't"

"There's no such word as can't"


----------



## PFM (Feb 10, 2013)

"If you're not going to be on time...........be early".


----------

